# Eos Individual with Super Badass Interior



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

The Eos just keeps getting better, and its not a result of someones hack photoshop job. If you go to the German website, and build an Eos on the Konfigurator, you will find a new "individual" program and the first package offered is called "chrome". It consists of a new 2 tone Black/cornsilk beige interior with cornsilk beige piping on the seats, headrests and floormats. Its too cool. The Individual Chrome package also includes the Veracruz wheels and piano ebony varnish trim. Would JML or someone who speaks German do a translation on the Individual Chrome package description to see if I'm missing something.
http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html 








Just doing my bit to spread awareness of the individual program.








Ein Meisterwerk











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:48 AM 6-22-2006_


----------



## newvariant (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Eos Individual with Super Badass Interior (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

That's very nice and I love those alloys, but I doubt we'll ever see thta over here. I must say that I don't care for the red interior, reminds me of my aunt's 86' Thunderbird.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Eos Individual with Super Badass Interior (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Your will be done.
If I understand the flavor text right, the "Eos Individual Chrom" (does this imply there will be more Individual versions?) has the following goodies in for you (Eos Individual Chrom only available as 2.0, 2.0t, 2.0TDI, 3.2): 
Exterior: 
*grille and VW logo fitting in chrome (as in the V6)
*18" Veracruz style wheels
* sports suspension for 18" wheels, lowered 15mm)
Interior:
*"Klavierlack" inlays for dsh boars, console and doors (I hope they are genuine wood, Audi had "high gloss" style inlays in the A4 base models that were wet-gloss plastics and - needless to say - looked shoite)
* door sill guards in chrome with "Individual" engraved
* black leather three-spoke steering wheel with 'colored' (read: corn silk beige) seams and "Klavierlack" inlay (that wood?)
* sports seats with electric lumbar support
* black and cornsik beige two-color leather seating surface (sidenote: the configurator lists the leather as "Sensitive/Nappa" (sic!). Nappa is the expensive one of the two Eos available leathers, Sensitive I've only seen in the Phaeton - I presume Sensitive is Phaeton-speak for Nappa)
* shift lever and emergency brake lever in leather with 'colored' seams (see steering wheel)
*"Textile" (I presume velour from my VW experience) floor mats with colored inlays (flavor text appears to indicate floor mats match seat dessin)
* heated front seats
I ran a price comparison on a nearly decked out V6, one time in "Individual", one time standard. Seems that the "Individual" package has a 700 Euro surcharge on a similar kitted out standard V6.



_Modified by JML at 1:05 PM 6-2-2006_


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Eos Individual with Super Badass Interior (JML)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JML* »_Your will be done.
"Klavierlack" inlay (that wood?)
_Modified by JML at 1:05 PM 6-2-2006_

That was super high piano gloss / deep finish on Phaeton paint.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Eos Individual with Super Badass Interior (sirAQUAMAN64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirAQUAMAN64* »_
That was super high piano gloss / deep finish on Phaeton paint.

I know, but usually they'd say Blablabla-wood Klavierlack finish/high gloss/silk matte, etc. I hope its wood in piano finish.


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Eos Individual with Super Badass Interior (JML)*

Do you think we'll be able to order Individual VWs? I would LOVE to have that interior! It reminds me of my Bug's interior--black R32 seats with custom cream leather inserts.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Eos Individual with Super Badass Interior (20VConvBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20VConvBug* »_Do you think we'll be able to order Individual VWs? 

Not if you don't ask your dealer. VW doesn't know if there's a market for it unless a sufficient amount of people are demanding it from their dealers and the dealers in turn ask VW about it. So, please, if you see something on the German order book you like, go to your dealer and say 'I want _______". If you don't the people from the other thread who say that the Eos is horrenduously overpriced will complain to their dealers and VW will get the gist that they should produce more bland econoboxes a la Golf I.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Eos Individual with Super Badass Interior (newvariant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newvariant* »_That's very nice and I love those alloys, but I doubt we'll ever see thta over here. I must say that I don't care for the red interior, reminds me of my aunt's 86' Thunderbird.

I disagree...red is traditionally sporting and perfectly suited to a cabriolet. They just didn't do it right in your aunt's t-bird.


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Eos Individual with Super Badass Interior (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Wow, that is a REALLY nice interior! I wish VW would offer stuff like that for the North American market.......we really get very little in the way of excitement over here compared to Europe.


----------



## LAXlt84 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Eos Individual with Super Badass Interior (ACD)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Eos Individual with Super Badass Interior (JML)*

Yeah, there's a slight problem though. I'm in my 4th year of optometry school, and until I become a doctor, I'm not going to be making any money....I figure I'll be able to afford one in a few years when I'm 30...but for now, I'll at least ask my salesman about the Individual options. My dealership will bend over backward to get the car I want. Both of my current VWs were "ordered" (well you know, they really just put dibs on the exact car you want as soon as there's one in the making) from the factory, and they had no problems helping me out. It's just waiting for the car that drives you nuts. The request for my NBC 1.8T for example was submitted in Feb '03, was completed one day before my birthday, and then didn't show up to the dealership until mid-April. I'd expect Individual cars to take even longer....


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos Individual with Super Badass Interior (20VConvBug)*

I'm finding that curious right now. I've seen individual programs for the Passat and Touareg as well, and none of the contributors from VW dealerships have said anything about the state of "individual" availability in the USA. Its also worth pointing out that you should view "individual" as a comprehensive customization program with many options, not limited to what I have posted...I'm sure we will see alternate individual Eos' with drastically different appearnaces and interiors. This is actually the individual "chrome" edition, I think JML already pointed that out in another post.
Doesn't anyone have an inside line on the Moonraker Team out in California?



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:01 AM 6-10-2006_


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Eos Individual with Super Badass Interior (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Reminds me of the interior in my mom 06' M5...looks sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

